# Follow the Presentation of 2010 Le Mans 24-Hours Field Live on www.lemans.org!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome Center Le Mans – Thursday 4th February, 11h00: In partnership with DUNLOP, follow the press conference live announcing the 55 cars selected for the 78th running of the Le Mans 24 Hours on 12th - 13th June 2010.
For this eagerly awaited event, the right system! The Automobile Club de l’Ouest and his partner DUNLOP wants to enable all surfers to access an event on http://www.lemans.org usually reserved for journalists, which will also be attended by many manufacturers/constructors’ representatives.
Thanks to the system put in place with the help of Dunlop and the collaboration of the LM TV Channel, the fans of the event will be able to discover live on video the field for the 2010 Le Mans 24 Hours.
The Automobile Club de l’Ouest will also present: The communications campaign that will accompany the event. The decision taken to create a webtv signal will mark the kick-off of this campaign whose aim is to create a dynamic of conquest and development around the Le Mans 24 Hours to attract the public.
The new Pescarolo-Le Mans school prototype, the cornerstone of the endurance nursery created by the Automobile Club de l’Ouest’s driving school – Le Mans Driver – for the promotion of the Volant Proto A.C.O.
Just a little more patience! A clue. After a quick look at the entries for the 2010 Le Mans 24 Hours, the fans will see that there is everything they could possibly wish for: the desire for revenge for some, innovation for others and, of course, the great comebacks. Suspense lifted on 4th February live on lemans.org!


----------

